# roland versacamm sp300v, digital printing.



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Just a question, I printed out an image on some textile heat transfer vinyl and when applied, the blacks where faded and not deep black. On closer inspection the other colours where the same, so my question is, "where did I go wrong and how do I intensify the colours to make them more vibrant." The media profile I used was textile heat transfer in versa works 4 and the material used was colour print quick. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

VersaWorks need the correct profile to make the image pop. If you do not have the correct profile for your media then try the TTRH followed by the HTM2. Also make sure your VW is up to date witht the latest profies. Other issues - which color palette are you using - use RGB - which gives you a larger spectrum. If using corel do not convert to CMYK - VW will handle that for you. In VW under color management - if your file is vector select max impact, if raster select prepress. Those changes should suffice - the last point if you want to go further then in the properties of color management select perceptual for raster and colormetrics for vector images. If problem continues - post a picture.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi mate, 

Thanks for your suggestions, i will try them out tomorrow to see if this improves the image, if not I will post image for you to view. 

Cheers. 

Oh by the the way, what if the image is a jpeg/bitmap?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Jpeg and bmp (bitmaps) are raster images. They do not have define lines so if you put too much ink down the image blurs - that is why you use prepress in the color management area. Vectors on the other hand is lineart and can handle more ink so for those use Max Impact. Hope this helps. Which program you using for the art work? Important for how the colors are processed. How the colors are processed is the difference in your final results. So let me know the program and the color palette and I can help you better. cheers.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi again mate,

I have heard the term raster images bantered around alot and never knew that they were another name for bitmaps, so thanks for that info. 

Also the image blurring when printing rasters, happened today and I had no idea why, so again thanks for that, your a star. 

I use coreldraw x3 and just the standard default pallet, do you have any further gems of wisdom you don't mind passing on? 

I appreciate all you help and opinions.

Regards.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I like X3 and X5 over X4 - don't ask why but they work better for me. So I think I can help with your problem. In X3, dock the RGB palette and use that one oppose to any other unless you are going to load the roland palette. RGB will be better for you initially. Many think - CMYK printer so pick CMYK - for the palette. You will be limiting yourself with the colors you can hit. So after doing your image and you export to an EPS, make sure you do not select to convert it to CYMK (another favorite mistake). Leave it RGB for when VW gets it, it will convert it to CMYK on the fly. So just remember to make the other changes and print your image. You will see the colors are not dull and washout. Always glad to help.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi again,

I have read your info and will try it out tomorrow. Will let you know how I get on, thanks again.

Regards.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi mate,

Did what you said and it worked a charm, the colours are really vibrant now. Thanks for your help, just one more thing, how do you create a contour cut around an image (Raster or vector)? 

I have versaworks 4.1 but cannot find a manual to show me how to do it. Do you have ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Good you have the right VW version - send me a PM and I will send you the info. You are using Corel, which version, if not tell me what you are using? In the meantime - if raster you will have to use the mask tool in Corel Paint, Photoshop, or AI. The way to do raster is to powerclip it into a shape or hand draw a vector (beizer) line around it. Remember the lines that you want to use to cut must be named properly to work - whether raster image or vector. Send the PM. Cheers.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Is ther e a library of profiles for non-Roland material or do you have to creat these yourself via trial and error? Does stalls or imprintables offer profiles for their material?


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

The company I buy from provides the profiles for the materials when asked for.

So I would ask them.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You can contact me for any of the imprintables medias profiles.


----------



## TheMerchanator (Apr 13, 2016)

Having Problems with my sp300. It is printing well but it started printing my reds pink. Not sure if it is something on the art end( illustrator) or if it is a problem with the printer. I have already check the inks and I am still full on all 4 cartridges. Can someone please point me in the right direction. I'm am printing on foiltek Metallic Silver. I've included two images one of what it is doing now and one of the first 3 prints.


----------

